# Apprentissage de la marche.



## Diesel1967 (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. 
J ai un soucis avec un parent son enfant. Et en apprentissage de la marche. Et le soucis c est que de temps en temps  il se fait des bosses et il marque vite.  La maman est de nature stressé. Et je ne sais plus comment réagir avec cette maman  si y a une chute de l enfant sur le sol. C est compliqué. J ai expliqué à la maman plusieurs fois. Que je fais en sorte. De sécurise au maximum j ai rajouter un grand tapis en plus. Mais je ne le sens pas sereine. Et cette. Situation stress. Elle et moi. L enfant. Est en apprentissage.  De la marche. Mais. Au moindre bobo. C est compliquer.  Merci de votre retour


----------



## Morille 30630 (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Moi j ai un casque en mousse, que je mets un temps au petit. 
Après je dis aux parents que s ils préfèrent j attaché leur petit dans la poussette comme ça plus de bobo...


----------



## Griselda (15 Octobre 2022)

Je demanderais à cette Maman si elle pense que ça la rassurerait que son enfant porte un casque en mousse?
Si oui, elle m'en emmène un.
Souvent pour son tout premier enfant, les tout premiers bobos sont viscerallement très dures à accepter, encore plus si c'est en son absence.
Pourtant il va bien falloir apprendre à se détendre, apprendre à determiner ce qui est grave ou non, comprendre qu'on se doit de laisser l'enfant faire ses expériences pour apprendre.
Pour apaiser cette Maman elle doit pouvoir sentir que pour Nounou aussi la question de la sécurité c'est très important... mais que par expérience elle a appris à faire confiance à l'enfant dans son apprentissage.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Octobre 2022)

Perso j'avais un casque en mousse que j'avais acheté comme tout article de puériculture et que j'ai revendu récemment je le mettais d'office aux petits cascadeurs ... pas besoin de demander aux PE c'était ainsi et c'est tout !!! en plus si la vôtre vous fait des remarques ...


----------



## Mimipoupina (15 Octobre 2022)

J'utilise également un casque en mousse pour les débuts de la marche quand les PE semblent très inquiets des quelques bleus que ça peut occasionner !


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir et oui les bosses font souvent mal aux mamans . L'idée de proposer à la maman d'acheter un casque en mousse pour son petit est la bonne solution.
S'il n'a pas un bon équilibre ce n'est pas possible d'éviter les bleus et les bosses


----------



## Petuche (15 Octobre 2022)

Il y a quelques années les PE d'un petit m'avait apporté un casque comme cela quand il commençait à marcher. Sur c'était bien il ne se faisait aucune bosse aucun bleu. Par contre lorsque le casque à été enlevé, il savait marcher, je n'ai jamais vu un enfant se faire autant mal. Il ne faisait pas attention... Il passait sous la table et se relevait comme ça d'un coup, et hop une bosse. Pour moi il avait tellement l'habitude d'être protège par ce casque qu'il n'avait pas pris d'habitude de faire attention. Alors le casque pour moi c'est à double ''tranchant''. Il faut que la maman se detende, on ne peut pas toujours mettre un enfant dans un parc!


----------



## MeliMelo (15 Octobre 2022)

C'est l'apprentissage de la vie, c'est aussi en chutant que les petits apprennent la marche. Il faut essayer de rassurer la maman, elle doit bien voir que chez elle c'est pareil.. malgré toute notre vigilance, ce sont des choses qui peuvent arriver. Le médecin du bébé peut prévoir un petit gel à l'arnica, ça soulage bien en cas de grosse bosse. Il faut l'aider à relativiser, à 4-5 ans son petit commencera à grimper dans les arbres, après vélo, plus tard skate, scooter etc. donc elle n'a pas fini de flipper si déjà elle commence à angoisser pour la simple "marche"


----------



## Griselda (16 Octobre 2022)

Tout a fait Petuche le casque peut avoir un effet pervers s'il est gardé trop longtemps.
L'idée est plutôt de rassurer Maman sur le fait que Nounou fait de son mieux pour entendre la grande douleur que ces premiers bobos provoquent chez maman, être compatissante mais très souvent en parlant du casque et des plus et des moins cela permet à maman d'apprendre à prendre du recul... voilà pourquoi je ne propose pas d'en acheter un moi même car à 90% juste evoquer cette possibilité permet de résoudre le problème.


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

A en croire petuche le casque c'est reporter les bosses et les bleus a plus tard en pire.
Je crois que les bosses et les bleus dépendent aussi du tempérament de l'enfant.
J'ai eu des pe anxieux et leur petit a eu une période étrange il se jetait il donnait l'impression de jeter son corps .ça lui a laissé 2 cicatrices visibles au visage . Une sous l'oeil une sous la bouche . Et malgré ma surveillance très attentive !
J'ai aussi eu des petits qui avaient bien travaillé l'équilibre avant de marcher et ne tombaient pas le bonheur de rendre à un PE son petit sain et intact chaque soir!


----------



## Chouchou301 (18 Octobre 2022)

Un loulou que je gardais portait un casque chez lui (alors qu'il savait marcher depuis un moment), je ne le savais pas... jusqu'au jour où il est arrivé avec un cocard à l'oeil : il courait et n'a pas "vu" la porte du salon entrouverte, la maman me dit "j'avais oublié de lui mettre le casque"... trop habitué à être "protégé" par le casque il courait sans faire attention... et paf, la porte !


----------



## kikine (18 Octobre 2022)

et oui c'est l'effet pervers du casque, car oui c'est en se faisant mal que l'enfant apprend aussi à appréhender son espace, et les dangers
un enfant qui s'est cogné sur la table fera attention pour ne pas se faire mal à nouveau
perso je suis totalement contre ce genre de casque (mis a part si pathologie qui fait que le casque a une réelle utilité) mais là si c'est juste pour éviter une bosse lors d'une petite chute.... ben non
mon dieu que fera sa mère quand le petit aura acquis la marche et qu'il se mettra a courir ? car là oui il y aura des bleus, des genoux écorchés ( les premières années de maternelle mes filles avaient les jambes parfois couvertes de bleu (ok j'exagère un chouilla  )

faut qu'elle se détende la maman... surtout que les chutes doivent arriver chez elle aussi non?


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Kikine, non chez les parents les enfants ne tombent jamais et ne pleurent jamais ! C'est bien connu voyons !
Par contre, si on écoute les parents, ils dorment toujours mieux chez nous, même qu'ils dorment trop et que c'est cela qui les empêche de dormir la nuit ! 😂🤣


----------



## kikine (18 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Kikine, non chez les parents les enfants ne tombent jamais et ne pleurent jamais ! C'est bien connu voyons !
> Par contre, si on écoute les parents, ils dorment toujours mieux chez nous, même qu'ils dorment trop et que c'est cela qui les empêche de dormir la nuit ! 😂🤣


oups suis-je bête j'avais oublié ces faits...


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Et quand les parents assomment leur enfant en ouvrant ou fermant la porte de leur voiture ou les laissent courir pour venir chez moi et tombent sur la route …

Ah et j’ai oublié un enfant qui est tombé dans l’escalier chez eux car ils avaient oublié de mettre la barrière et ont oublié de me le dire et que c’est le grand frère qui me l’a dit !


----------



## Orlhad (18 Octobre 2022)

Le casque, c'est un peu comme les roulettes au vélo : c'est une fausse bonne idée. L'humanité se démerde sans ça depuis plusieurs millions d'années et ça ne lui a pas causé trop de tort ( sauf quelques bosses bien sur 😄 ).


----------

